# Counterweights for Water Tank



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Okay, covered on the Water Tank Spout. Thanks to all. 

Now for counterweights. Was chain or rope used to connect counterweights to the spout? 

While I'm at it, can someone post pic's of how you applied Hartford's Water Tank Strap and Band hardware kit to a Water Tower as well as the Water Spout and hardware kit? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

TBug -


I used *Hartford* strap connectors on this *Pola* plastic water tank kit I bashed a while ago:






















Here's a closeup of the bands and connectors. I used styrene strip for the bands and flexible styrene rods for the upper and lower connector bolts. If you'd like to see more of this, just click on my name below and go to the "Structures" drop-down menu. Look for "Victorian Water Tank."

Hope this helps. Good luck on your project.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I used brass fishing weights. The chains are from the kids' display in the jewelry section at Wal*Mart. 










I've thought about using a wash of black paint to dull them down a tad.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I used short sections of aluminum filled with a bits of lead. The connectors are fishing tackle swivels. The whole thing was filled with Loctite 5 minute metal epoxy. 

-Brian


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks! The visual aid helps a great deal.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby, 

Love that tower! 

Best, 
TJ


----------

